# North American ICE MAP Dec 25 2015



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hardwater in the northern states. It's a comin


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Might get to walk out on ice yet this season!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Hopefully we will get some consistent cold weather to get us out soon.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

i can only hope we get some ice soon, i have some new contraband baits i NEED to try out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Things sure look better than last week.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

Next weeks weather pattern looks promising. I can't imagine that we will have to wait much longer.....


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

It is raining like crazy here right now. If we had some ice it would be gone today anyway. Maybe the late start to the ice will mean clear safe ice?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All this rain is going to do is raise the water temps back up and make it take longer to freeze.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...Figuring we won't be on the ice till Jan. 22. I'm headed to Western Pa the week before then for some winter camping in the woods.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> ...Figuring we won't be on the ice till Jan. 22. I'm headed to Western Pa the week before then for some winter camping in the woods.


That sounds like a blast. People think I'm nuts for pitching my tent in the snow but I sleep like a baby outside in the Winter. If you have the right gear there's nothing crazy about it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You betcha Greenpea. I won't be Totally Roughing It, but will be in the outdoors nonetheless. (Will be staying in Adirondack Shelters)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Pretty cool looks like fun.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks like a blast my kids would love that!


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

John, where you headed to in western pa.I'm out this way


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Chaddy721: I'll be going to Oil Creek State Park. It's only a few hrs from Akron., been there a dozen times....


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

IBJ - What do you do if the wind gets to blowing the snow sideways right into your Adirondack Cabin?
Rig up some sort of curtain?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Make a bigger fire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it's been mild and I doubt if we will have ice at all


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spike Dog:


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That's the best ice shanty I've ever seen...


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Spike Dog:
> View attachment 199757
> View attachment 199757


I convinced that's exactly what I need at the back of my property.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm sure you can obtain the building plans from the Pa Dept Natural Resources


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's down to southern Minnesota boys!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup they're fishing heavy up there now. A lot of lakes have permanents showing up on them now and have 4 wheeler and snowmobile traffic. 

And next week here is back to the 40s. Seasons getting shorter and shorter if we even get 1


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good! This will be like most years on erie. Start fishing around the first week of February and for about a month.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Calm yourselves fellas, it's gonna get cold after this SLIGHT warmup


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks better than it has for a long long time, I'm lovin' those lows! Happy New Years fellas! Best post I've seen in a while!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are the ice growth graphs that most people like to see.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Charts, Darts, Hearts,Jarts, Carts, & FARTS... Heck, I WANT ICE.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Charts, Darts, Hearts,Jarts, Carts, & FARTS... Heck, I WANT ICE.


Me too....my auger won't cut threw the docks.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think things will finally skim over next week if it's not windy. Come on Ice


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Skim ice in the Nimisila bays...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a start


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Pond behind my house has almost 2" of nice smooth ice. Went out and checked it today and was able to put all my weight on it with only minor cracking..... if i moved very very slowly. Granted, i only went out over about 8" of water.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

That clear ice is great! Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't get here soon enough. Am tired of pretending to ice fish off the docks at Alum, plus it is a long drive to get there


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Can't get here soon enough. Am tired of pretending to ice fish off the docks at Alum, plus it is a long drive to get there


Haha, idk where your at, but I do the same at westbranch. Docks go all the way out to 25 feet


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

night time lows next week fellas. They are calling for polar vortex, in which ice fisherman are only friends with, to return!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

no mention of a polar vortex http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/january-march-outlook-2016-noaa-wsi


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

So the map I posted is a lie, makes sense....


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> So the map I posted is a lie, makes sense....


We will keep it on the down low when we start fishing


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> no mention of a polar vortex http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/january-march-outlook-2016-noaa-wsi


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/polar-vortex-to-usher-widespre/54599939 I would really love to argue with you on this, would be fun


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

guess el nino was wrong


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

It mentioned polar vortex here

http://mashable.com/2016/01/04/freak-storm-us-arctic-outbreak/


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

we was to have above normal temps well into early summer


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> we was to have above normal temps well into early summer


Things can change


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Pond behind my house has almost 2" of nice smooth ice. Went out and checked it today and was able to put all my weight on it with only minor cracking..... if i moved very very slowly. Granted, i only went out over about 8" of water.
> 
> View attachment 199995
> 
> ...


After last night, you should be out there fishing today!


----------

